# Compaq NC3121 Fast Ethernet NIC won't work (Windows 98SE).



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

As the topic says, my ethernet card (Compaq NC3121 Fast Ethernet NIC) doesn't work with Windows 98SE. It is detected by Windows right away, however the drivers don't work. I have already tried the only 2 drivers that I have found after many hours of searching. Neither of them work. Is there any way I can get this network card to work?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

and this card is compatible with 98SE?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

NIC's are $10 or less, why not pick one up that has drivers that support W98?


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

It has the little Built for Windows 98 sticker on the front, so the drivers HAVE to be alright... it gets detected and all, but it just doesn't work... this is the only card that has ever been in that computer (network card), and we picked it up at a garage sale and tried the internet on Windows 98, and it worked then, but of course there was spyware on the computer, so I reformatted it with the same Windows 98 and now it doesn't work, no matter what I do... I even talked to the guy who gave me the computer, and he said it worked right away for him. I tried reinstalling Windows 98 several times, but to no avail.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

how old are the drivers?

ho 2 Device Manager, find ur network card, and see how old the drivers are...

you might have 2 get a friend 2 burn the latest drivers onto a CD 4 u...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Death said:


> ...we picked it up at a garage sale and tried the internet on Windows 98


well, it could have simply died, or the drivers are not actually correct. See my previous advice.


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Yeah, I might aswell pick up another network card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this
remove client for ms networks
install the driver
then reinstall the client


----------



## Bloodyf (Jul 3, 2008)

can u tell me some i have the same card win xp and i changed the slot (on the motherboard) now it does not show the card and in device manager it's show (only in hidden and says it's working fine) in my network place i dont have any icon and i dont know what to do can u give me a good install for xp Compaq NC3121 Fast Ethernet NIC send it to me at [ i will really thx the one who can send me a install cuz i dont have floppy drive and i can't make a floppy diskette from i can install after if u find a simple install or a "cd" diskette  plz i really need ur help pro's cya and plz give me the install on my email --> 
- i asked some people and i found this things : hmm i reinstall my network adapter (i mean the card ); i buy another one; i try to liv3 without INTERNET AND THATS CRAZY


----------



## KISS107 (Jun 16, 2011)

This is an old thread but obviously I found it as I needed help.

Set up a computer and installed all drivers. It sat on the shelf for a couple of weeks. Re-checked it before shipping and the NIC had the yellow splash.

Nothing I did fixed it until I followed the very good advise from "dai".

All I did was:



1. Removed the "Client for Microsoft Networks" and
2. Re-installed the driver
(on reboot, the client automatically re-installed itself)


----------



## KISS107 (Jun 16, 2011)

*CORRECTION

*This is an old thread but I'm fortunate to have found it because I needed help with another NIC.

Set up a computer and installed all drivers. It sat on the shelf for a couple of weeks. After the sale, re-checked it before shipping and the NIC (not a Compaq NC3121) had the yellow splash.

Nothing I did fixed it until I followed the very good advise from "dai".

All I did was: 
1. Removed the "Client for Microsoft Networks" and
2. Re-installed the driver
(on reboot, the client automatically re-installed itself)


----------

